# Tại sao răng chúng ta bị ngả sang màu vàng?



## thuhoai (16/7/18)

*"Cái răng cái tóc là góc con người", hàm răng bị ố vàng để lại ấn tượng rất xấu cho người đối diện. Nhưng tại sao lại như vậy?*



​
Trong khi những người nổi tiếng và người mẫu sở hữu những chiếc răng trắng tinh khôi thì nhiều người lại không được như vậy. Nhưng bạn đừng quá ngạc nhiên về điều này. Có nhiều yếu tố có thể ảnh hưởng đến màu sắc răng của bạn. Điều này có thể làm nhiều người tự ti về ngoại hình của họ và cảm thấy do dự khi phải nở nụ cười.

Theo Thư viện Y khoa Quốc gia Hoa Kỳ thì bất kỳ một màu nào khác của răng trừ màu trắng (hoặc vàng trắng) cũng được coi là bất thường.

Có 2 loại nguyên nhân chính khiến màu răng thay đổi: vết ố bên trong và bề ngoài của răng. Màu vàng của răng cũng có thể do một loạt các yếu tố liên quan đến sức khỏe, kể cả trường hợp sử dụng kem đánh răng không thường xuyên.

*Vết ố bên ngoài*
Theo _Livescience_, vết ố bên ngoài ảnh hưởng đến lớp men trên bề mặt của răng, đó là lớp cứng ngoài cùng của răng. Dù men răng có thể dễ dàng bị nhuộm màu nhưng những vết bẩn này thường được loại bỏ.

Tiến sĩ Justin Philipp của J. Philipp Dentistry tại Chandler, Arizona cho biết: _"Nguyên nhân số 1 khiến răng vàng là lối sống. Hút thuốc, uống cà phê, trà và nhai thuốc lá là những thủ phạm tội tệ nhất"._



​
Chất hắc ín và nicotin trong thuốc lá là những hóa chất có thể gây ra những vết bẩn màu vàng trên bề mặt răng.

Theo nguyên tắc chung, bất kỳ thực phẩm hoặc đồ uống nào cũng có thể gây ra các vết ố vàng trên răng. Đó là lí do tại sao những thực phẩm và đồ uống màu tối, bao gồm rượu vang đỏ, cola, sô cô la và nước sốt đen - chẳng hạn như nước tương, giấm balsamic, nước sốt mì ống và cà ri - có thể làm mất màu trắng của răng. Ngoài ra, một số loại trái cây và rau quả - chẳng hạn như nho, quả việt quất, anh đào, củ cải đường và quả lựu – cũng có thể gây ra hiện tượng răng ố vàng. Những thực phẩm này có hàm lượng chất tạo sắc tố cao và những chất này có thể dính vào men răng. Kem và kẹo là các loại thực phẩm khác có khả năng gây ố răng.

Thực phẩm và đồ uống có tính axit có thể thúc đẩy quá trình làm vàng răng bằng cách làm mòn men răng và làm cho các sắc tố dễ bám vào hơn. Tannin, một hợp chất đắng được tìm thấy trong rượu và trà cũng giúp các chất gây sắc tố bám vào men răng. Nhưng một tin tốt cho những người uống trà: Một nghiên cứu năm 2014 được công bố trên tạp chí International Journal of Dental Hygiene cho thấy việc thêm sữa vào trà sẽ làm giảm nguy cơ bị ngả màu răng vì các protein trong sữa có thể liên kết với tannin.

Không chăm sóc răng đủ - chẳng hạn như đánh răng không thường xuyên, không dùng chỉ nha khoa và không vệ sinh răng miệng thường xuyên – có thể dẫn đến sự tích tụ mảng bám trên răng và dẫn đến sự đổi màu của răng.

*Vết ố bên trong*
Các vết ố dạng này xảy ra bên trong cấu trúc của răng – được gọi là ngà răng – khiến chúng khó bị loại bỏ hơn.

Nhiều loại thuốc có thể gây ra các vết ố bên trong răng. Nếu trẻ dùng thuốc kháng sinh tetracycline hoặc doxycycline trong khi răng vẫn đang phát triển (trước 8 tuổi), răng của chúng có thể chuyển thành màu nâu vàng. Những phụ nữ dùng tetracycline sau tháng thứ tư của thai kỳ hoặc trong khi cho con bú, có thể khiến trẻ bị đổi màu răng sữa (theo Mayo Clinic).



​
Trong thời gian trưởng thành, sử dụng nước súc miệng theo toa có chứa chlorhexidine, một hợp chất có thể làm giảm vi khuẩn và điều trị viêm nướu (viêm nướu răng), có thể gây ra sự đổi màu nâu trên răng. Ngoài ra, minocycline - thuốc chống mụn trứng cá - một dẫn xuất của tetracycline cũng làm răng bị ố.

Việc điều trị bằng hóa trị cũng như xạ trị ở đầu và cổ có thể dẫn đến các vết ố vàng bên trong răng. Ngay cả một số loại thuốc tương đối phổ biến, chẳng hạn như thuốc kháng histamin, thuốc chống loạn thần và thuốc huyết áp đôi khi cũng làm răng chuyển sang màu vàng.

Mặc dù florua có thể có lợi cho răng bằng cách tăng cường men răng và ngăn ngừa sâu răng nhưng sử dụng quá nhiều chất này cũng không tốt cho màu răng của bạn. Fluorosis, là kết quả của quá nhiều florua, có thể gây ra những vệt trắng mờ hoặc đốm nâu trên răng. Đó là một vấn đề chủ yếu ở những nơi mà nước uống có chứa hàm lượng fluoride tự nhiên cao (chẳng hạn như nước giếng). Việc sử dụng quá nhiều florua còn đến từ việc bổ sung hoặc thường xuyên sử dụng nước súc miệng và kem đánh răng với các khoáng chất trong đó.

Điều trị nha khoa cũng có thể làm cho răng bị sẫm màu. Các sĩ Bruno Sharp của Nha khoa Sharp ở Miami, Florida cho biết: "Nhiều vật liệu nha khoa có thể gây ra sự đổi màu, đặc biệt là amalgam (chất hàn bạc)". Những chất này có thể làm cho răng có màu đen xám.

*Nguyên nhân khác*
Ngoài vết ố, một số nguyên nhân khác có thể làm thay đổi màu răng như di truyền, tuổi tác, bệnh tật và thương tích.

Tiến sĩ Edita Outericka, giám đốc nha khoa tại Dynamic Dental ở Mansfield, Massachusetts cho biết có nhiều lý do khiến một số người có răng vàng hơn. 

Outericka giải thích: _"Lý do số 1 là di truyền học. Sự thiếu hoàn hảo của răng và thiếu máu là 2 rối loạn di truyền khiến răng phát triển không đúng và có thể dẫn đến sự đổi màu"._

Di truyền cũng là lí do tại sao một số cá nhân  có men răng tự nhiên sáng hơn hoặc dày hơn so với những người khác. Có thể bạn chỉ đơn giản là được sinh ra với hàm răng xuất hiện nhiều màu vàng (hoặc trắng hơn) so với răng của người khác.

Ngoài ra, tuổi tác có thể làm tối màu răng của bạn: Khi bạn già đi, lớp bên ngoài của men răng sẽ mỏng đi theo thời gian và làm cho răng có màu vàng hơn. Theo Mayo Clinic, để tránh men răng bị làm mỏng, bạn có thể rửa sạch thực phẩm và mảng bám trên răng thường xuyên, đánh răng 2 ngày một lần bằng kem đánh răng có chất fluoride, uống nước điều trị vàng răng có chứa florua và gặp bác sĩ nếu bạn đang bị khô miệng.

Màu sắc răng của bạn cũng có thể bị ảnh hưởng bởi bệnh tật. Vàng răng có thể xảy ra sau khi bị sốt cao lúc còn nhỏ do nhiễm trùng. Bệnh vàng da sơ sinh nghiêm trọng là một lý do khác có thể gây ra hiện tượng răng bị ố vàng.

Chấn thương thể thao ở trẻ nhỏ có thể làm xáo trộn sự hình thành men răng khi răng vĩnh viễn của chúng vẫn đang phát triển và có thể dẫn đến hiện tượng răng sậm màu. Những tổn thương tương tự làm tổn thương các dây thần kinh hoặc răng ở người lớn cũng có thể dẫn đến sự đổi màu răng vĩnh viễn. Ngoài ra, những người hay nghiến răng khi ngủ cũng có thể tự loại bỏ lớp men răng bên ngoài và để lộ hàm răng màu vàng nhạt.

*Phòng ngừa và điều trị*
Phòng ngừa tốt nhất cho răng vàng là chú ý đến những gì bạn ăn và uống, đặc biệt là không nên hút thuốc. Bạn cũng nên vệ sinh răng miệng tốt và đến chuyên gia nha khoa ít nhất 2 lần một năm.




​Theo Outericka, răng vàng do mảng bám là dễ khắc phục nhất. Chỉ cần loại bỏ mảng bám là bạn sẽ có một nụ cười tỏa nắng và hàm răng khỏe mạnh.

Outericka nói: _"Tốt nhất là nên làm sạch răng thường xuyên theo hướng dẫn của các chuyên gia. Điều này sẽ giúp loại bỏ vết bẩn. Ngoài ra, uống qua ống hút sẽ giảm thiểu thời gian chất lỏng tiếp xúc với bề mặt răng"._ Bạn cũng có thể súc miệng bằng nước sau khi ăn thực phẩm hoặc đồ uống có thể bị ố (trong trường hợp chưa thể đánh răng ngay sau đó).

Nếu bạn không hài lòng với màu sắc của răng, hãy tham khảo ý kiến nha sĩ. Outericka chia sẻ: _"Có rất nhiều phương pháp điều trị có thể được thực hiện để giúp bạn có được một nụ cười trắng sáng"._

_Nguồn: Vnreview_​


----------

